# kidding ends at SDK with a bang



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

BECAUSE BIRD HAD TRIPLET :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

and i got my bird clone at long last  pretty close to a clone anyway, and i think she's got blue eyes.( on a bottle)

also got a rather large dark Bay colored Chammy doe with white, think her eyes are brown, and a frosted chocolate and white doe kid ( on a bottle) with brown eyes.

I'm on cloud 9 right now 

so i ended my kidding season with 11 kids out of 4 does

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

here's pictures of the last girl and the first girl.. second girl stayed with my beloved bird. better pics tomorrow


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

SO CUTE!! YAY!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I knew she had triplets in there... all girls that is awesome!!!! CONGRATS!!! They are adorable.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay  11 babies out of 4 does is pretty incredible  Congrats!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AHHHHH I LOOOOOVE THEM


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

laura and i are narrowing names down.. lol if you've got bird names throw them on out


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha yes! unique names are the best


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm queen of names lol:

so far i have the following: 

A11 - seabreeze 
A10( no pic) - bahama swallow? song sparrow?
A9 - kittiwake? winter wren?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like kittiwake! cute kids!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my congrats! 

You should call one Sand Piper! Piper for short!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW !!! BIG CONGRATS,,,,,, :stars: arty: Very cute babies,, how is poor mom, sounds like she need a whole day of pampering..  That was a big way to end the kidding season..and a mommy clone to boot.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to Bird and all of you! :stars: Wow, fantastic kidding season there. :leap: :wahoo:  :applaud:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh I think kittiwake is a great name- I named one of my girls that. Hehe  (her dam was Snowbird)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well we decided on

A9- kittiwake
A10- bahama Swallow
A11- sea breeze

I would name one sandpiper, but that's grandma's name

lets just say sea breeze is a carbon copy of mom, because all night she was twittereing to me, and when she wants food, you know it.

these are S-M-A-R-T babies, 5 hours old and already bottle pros, the3 weekoldsim my garageare still, where to i puts mai face to gets da noms


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats! great names too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Awesome that you got the baby girl you wanted!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! The girls are beautiful!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

okay herre's pictures of A10, now bahama swallow.

and i'm a deet, she's got uber blue eyes, not brown :/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

IM IN LOOOOOOOVE WITH HER


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cuties! Congrats! Way to end kidding!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks guys, 6 years of waiting and i finally have my mini bird( well two i guess, since both are pretty close) And my actual bird  who is producing milk )))))))) yay


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Those are some flashy kids! Congrats! Mine are all B/W lol Though I LOVE the black and whites so I am not complaining. But two solid black kids...haha not easy to sell lol! 

Laura are you getting Bahama? She's cute!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahahaha noooo amanda im not getting her I just think shes really cute
The only one shes selling is Kittiwake the dark chocolate


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol I love all three of the does, but i love bahama's width and depth, shes alot wider and deeper than both her sisters, but is shorter in body.. and between the other two, how could i not keep my mini bird?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

kittiwake found a new home today 5 minutes from my house.. a family with a 3 year old daughter, a 11 year old son and both parents are awesome. they have 2 other bottle babies right now so they know how to do it, and i'm really close by to help out


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Omg, so cute!!!


----------

